# Duda sobre valor QTS de los subwoofer's



## arnaldonanno05 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola tengo una duda sobre el QTS de los subwoofer de car-audio. Se que este valor puede orientar a una persona a saber que tipo de recinto usar para cada subwoofer. Pero mi duda es si un subwoofer con un valor QTS de 0.77 puede usarse en un recinto bass reflex, se que en este caso seria conveniente un cajón sellado pero lo quiero utilizar en espacios abiertos y el sellado tiene poca "eficiencia" fuera del vehículo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2013)

El Qts no te indica eso!!
Leé acá para que sepas un poco sobre los parámetros T/S: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/entendiendo-parametros-thiele-small-altavoces-77514/


----------



## arnaldonanno05 (Feb 1, 2013)

Muchas gracias. Discúlpe mi ignorancia pero quisiera saber porque recomiendan un tipo de cajón dependiendo del qts del altavoz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2013)

arnaldonanno05 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Discúlpe mi ignorancia pero quisiera saber porque recomiendan un tipo de cajón dependiendo del qts del altavoz


No sé quien hace eso    pero es cualquier cosa !!!
Para que un parlante sea *candidato* a  bass-reflex o sellada hay que evaluar  algo que se llama EBP. Leé lo que te indiqué para que sepas que podés esperar de cada parámetro.


----------



## arnaldonanno05 (Feb 1, 2013)

Muchas gracias por su aporte. El sub es adecuado para bass reflex. Gracias por su tiempo y muy buen informe que me recomendó.


----------

